# Warning: Do not use Sky Blue Infinity for rideshare insurance



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They will promise you a policy over the phone and have you sign but it is for real expensive car insurance. Then they will deny your claim when you say you are doing ridesharing saying you signed for another policy.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Was the accident with a pax in the car? If it wasn't with a pax, how did they find out you did rideshare?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Was the accident with a pax in the car? If it wasn't with a pax, how did they find out you did rideshare?


It doesn't matter if you using them and they said it was for rideshare contact an attorney immediately


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Was the accident with a pax in the car? If it wasn't with a pax, how did they find out you did rideshare?


In the state of Florida ANY insurer has the RIGHT to inquire with uber/lyft about your online/offline status at the time of any accident, for the purpose of establishing coverage and coverage limits..

Additionally any insurer may deny coverage for the sole reason that you are online.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Who the he'll is sky blue infinity?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> Who the he'll is sky blue infinity?


It's from allstate referring you to companies that provide commercial/rideshare; unfortunately, Sky Blue is a scam artist company.


----------

